# Cherokee/Pickens County Club 6,000 acres



## Rodonne1 (Feb 2, 2016)

Just posting this as a heads up, we have openings for the 2016/2017 season. This is Henderson Mountain Hunting Club, 6,000 acres, roughly 130-150 members total, dues are $450 per year. If you're interested, contact the club president, Larry 770-735-3339


----------



## JSWOOD (Feb 3, 2016)

Have you thought about dropping the members to 75 max and charging around $800? Not sure if that's too high for the area but even 130 members is a lot. We had 60 members on 5000 acres and that worked great. Just a thought...


----------



## steveut79 (Feb 4, 2016)

Would love to take a look at the property and get on the waiting list.


----------



## Rodonne1 (Feb 4, 2016)

steveut79 said:


> Would love to take a look at the property and get on the waiting list.



There's no waiting list, just contact the club president.


----------



## whitetailfanatic (Feb 10, 2016)

40-46 acres per hunter?


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 10, 2016)

How big is the camp. Power water.


----------



## AceOfTheBase (Feb 10, 2016)

*interested*

what are safety rules for hunter separation ?


----------



## retired91Z (Feb 11, 2016)

Still available? Would like to know before calling, thanks.


----------



## haha (Feb 11, 2016)

yeah, im want to know more info about this too. Willing to pay 800 and reduce the member down to 80. Can you put the detail on here?


----------



## whitetailfanatic (Feb 15, 2016)

are you on this lease, if so do you have any pictures of past harvests you can post?
Thanks


----------



## Rodonne1 (Feb 16, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> How big is the camp. Power water.



No power or water, just a campsite. People do park their campers there year round. Small little clubhouse and a skinning rack, nothing real formal.


----------



## Rodonne1 (Feb 16, 2016)

haha said:


> yeah, im want to know more info about this too. Willing to pay 800 and reduce the member down to 80. Can you put the detail on here?



Last year was my first year in the lease, the rules and number of members have remained the same for many years from what I understand. To be honest, I never had an issues with too many hunters. There were mornings when I would get out there and they may already be a truck parked where I wanted to go so I'd just move on to another spot, with 6K acres there's a lot of room to spread out. It worked for me, however, everybody may have their own expectations.


----------



## Rodonne1 (Feb 16, 2016)

whitetailfanatic said:


> are you on this lease, if so do you have any pictures of past harvests you can post?
> Thanks



I am on the lease, however, I don't have any pictures. I only killed two does last season but saw many young bucks, six points or less. When you have a 6K acre club with over 120 members, you're not going to have "trophy" expectations. This is a great place for hunters on a budget who don't have the time and money to travel to a S. GA lease. If you reach out to the club president he may be able to get you some pictures, I know he will give tours of the property to anyone interested.


----------



## whitetailfanatic (Feb 16, 2016)

Ok thank you for your reply


----------



## Joe EC (Feb 17, 2016)

I have been a member for a year. I got a doe and my son shot under a very nice 8 point. We let several does, a spike and crab walk. Looking for the 8 next year. I delete most of my pictures but here are a few of turkey and bear.
First time turkey hunting last year and had toms gobbling several times. Just not good enough to close the deal. We are scouting turkey now and see a lot of sign.


----------



## Rodonne1 (Feb 18, 2016)

Joe EC said:


> I have been a member for a year. I got a doe and my son shot under a very nice 8 point. We let several does, a spike and crab walk. Looking for the 8 next year. I delete most of my pictures but here are a few of turkey and bear.
> First time turkey hunting last year and had toms gobbling several times. Just not good enough to close the deal. We are scouting turkey now and see a lot of sign.



Last year was my first for turkey hunting too and had lots of gobbling but never closed the deal, hoping to make it happen next month!! This property seems to have a good turkey population.


----------



## GA_SPORSTMAN (Feb 18, 2016)

How far above Atlanta is the club located?


----------



## Flintridge (Feb 18, 2016)

How many members would you say turkey hunt?  Do you know how many turkeys were shot last year on the club?


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 19, 2016)

not a bad price to pay for good turkey hunting and a chance at a bear.


----------



## Joe EC (Feb 19, 2016)

13 minute drive from the Hampton Inn in Canton.


----------



## retired91Z (Feb 20, 2016)

Possible to visit? Very interested.


----------



## Rodonne1 (Mar 22, 2016)

retired91Z said:


> Possible to visit? Very interested.



Yes, absolutely. The club president lives right down the road from the club and is willing to give you a tour if you'd like. This really is a nice club, give Larry a call.


----------



## 167WhiteTAIL (Mar 22, 2016)

Any good fishing ponds on the property??


----------



## Rodonne1 (Mar 22, 2016)

retired91Z said:


> Possible to visit? Very interested.





167WhiteTAIL said:


> Any good fishing ponds on the property??



To be honest, I haven't seen a single pond on the property but with 6K acres, I've only been able to see maybe half the property in the one year I've been in the club, there's some decent sized streams that may hold trout though.


----------



## mm708 (Mar 26, 2016)

is the club in one big tract or several tracts. when is the best time to call. how many openings are left


----------



## Rodonne1 (Mar 26, 2016)

mm708 said:


> is the club in one big tract or several tracts. when is the best time to call. how many openings are left



The club is all on one big tract in Cherokee and Pickens county. That number is the club president house phone, I would call during daytime hours.


----------



## matt3316 (May 9, 2016)

Any openings left let me know. I am very interested


----------



## YankeeRedneck (May 10, 2016)

Me too I'm interested.
I have been searching for a club in North Georgia.


----------



## 308-MIKE (May 20, 2016)

could be interested. a couple questions.
are there any hogs? if there are hogs can they be hunted year round?
are the members able to hunt, as long as there is a season?

thanks
mike


----------



## hmhc11 (May 20, 2016)

We still have openings. There are hogs on the club, but if you know any thing about them, they are here today gone tomorrow and back next week. There is no lakes or ponds on the club. Several streams but as far as I know there are no trout in them, I haven't fished them. Be -lad to show the club. Call 770-735-3339 and we will schedule a time to show the club.
Larry


----------



## hmhc11 (May 20, 2016)

*Hunting club*

It is all in one tract, 2 tracts of Timber company land with a common dividing line. Call 770-735-3339 and we will schedule a time to show you the club.
Larry


----------

